# Couple questions for you Compund Bow guys.



## H. GREENWELL (Apr 21, 2010)

I shoot a bowtech and love it. As far as the poundage , I shoot at 57 pounds, it is plenty for taking down animals but if you can pull more go for it. I am 6'2" and i shoot around a 29 inch draw. I hope this helps


----------



## mrbullred (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I guess I'm going to have to go give a couple a shot to see what 70# feels like before I order one.

FYI the Bowtech I'm looking at is the Assassin model.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The PSE is a single cam bow which is easier to tune. Otherwise they are pretty similar.

60 lb draw weight will handle any game animal in North America with good shot placement. 100 lb DW won't be enough with poor shot placement.

When you are cold, stiff and tired, 60 lbs is a lot easier to draw than 70 lbs. Plenty of stories where a guy has been sitting on stand all day, then can't get his bow to full draw when the biggest buck he's ever seen walks by. But then again, newer 70 lb bows draw easier than 60 lb bows from a decade ago.

Wingspan is a good place to start, but there is a lot more to draw length than that. Hopefully, you can find someone who can help you with this.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mrbullred (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I went ahead and went to a local shop and they Hhad 1 Bowtech Assassin left so I bought it. I ended up going with 29" draw length and 68 pound draw weight. I think its gonna make for a great first bow


----------



## Archametes (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new bow and Welcome to a fun passion. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

You are gonna be hooked for life now. I tell ya , you got a sweet bow for a starter thats for sure. Bowtech makes nice bows. Best advice i would give you would be PRACTICE!! and never stop practicing.
Congrats on your new toy and good luck with your new life long hobby.llol


----------

